
BuzzFeed Deletes Mass Email Accusing Staffer of Harassment - dsr12
https://www.thedailybeast.com/buzzfeed-deletes-mass-email-accusing-staffer-of-sexual-harassment
======
zach_garwood
I think I side with the Buzzfeed management in this case. To me the situation
seems analogous to revenge porn. Whether accurate or not, the content was
specifically designed to embarrass and intimidate the employee, so propagating
it only serves the desires of the sender at the expense of the target.

